# My new song for Halloween 2012



## HalloweenHouseParty (Sep 14, 2010)

Music is very good. 
Video not so good.


----------



## Swingtime DJ (Oct 13, 2012)

I agree, the music is great, very haunting. You're a very good musician. Focus on that and leave the videography to the techs...


----------



## Vatermann (Oct 27, 2009)

Where can we can an mp3?


----------



## ZEST (Oct 18, 2010)

You can stream this song here :

http://soundcloud.com/suonimusicaidee/halloween-stories

Links on page lead to iTunes download link....

Scary good track!


----------



## Indigo (Oct 25, 2012)

love the music, very errie


----------

